# struts 1.0.2 Checkbox-Property bleibt immer false



## Reth (12. Okt 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich steh wahrscheinlich wieder beidbeinig auf dem Schlauch:

Ich hab mit struts ne CheckBox in einer JSP angelegt 


```
<html:checkbox name="formBean" property="cbProperty"></html:checkbox>.
```

Aber egal ob ich value="true" hinzufüge oder nicht, der Wert wird bei Anwahl der Checkbox trotzdem immer auf false gesetzt!
Die getter und setter sind vom Typ boolean mit set...(boolean ) bzw. boolean ... is...().

Woran kann das liegen? Der Wert, welcher im Request mitkommt stimmt ("on" bzw. "true" wenn ich value="true" bei der Checkbox eintrage)!

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Ciao


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Okt 2005)

zeig ma bissl code


----------



## Reth (12. Okt 2005)

Hm, scheint so, als ob das Ganze 2 Mal durchlaufen wird: reset - set - validate kommen in meinen Debugausgaben 2 Mal.
Beim ersten set ist es true, beim nächsten false.

Hab wahrscheinlich noch irgendwo nen Fehler!


----------



## Reth (12. Okt 2005)

Na klar! Hatte das Attribut an ner falschen Stelle aus der FormBean übernommen und daher wurde es nicht gespeichert, obwohl die CheckBox doch auf true gesetzt wurde von struts!

Eigentlich kann man den Thread löschen!


----------

